# snow



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

Its funny it looks my silkie are afraid of the snow


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Very possible. Every Winter mine would forget about the snow and have to re-acclimate. My Guineas never got used to it. I had an outside pen for the Guineas so when there was snow on the ground they could choose to go out but couldn't take to the trees to keep from touching the snow.


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

Their so cute they look at it and turn around. I left theur door open all day but they didn't go out. Maybe tomorrow


----------



## usamachicken (Oct 30, 2013)

hahahaha! afraid of snow that's hilarious! (maybe they think it is a huge white monster!)


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i like to clear an area of their outside run of snow then spread a little sand around
just enough to cover up the snow so they can't see it


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll try that


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I shovel my run out, well really I use a leaf rake and just rake it out. Then I add half a bail of hay or straw and wood chips. I figure come spring my deep litter will be real deep... Haha


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

powderhogg01 said:


> I shovel my run out, well really I use a leaf rake and just rake it out. Then I add half a bail of hay or straw and wood chips. I figure come spring my deep litter will be real deep... Haha


I put straw down in my outside runs. By the time the birds got done scratching through it there was a rich compost left behind.


----------

